# Wood questions



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

So I just scored a 120g for $40 the other day. There is a lot I need to do with this tank before I can set it up but the only thing I'm stuck on is scapeing it. Based on the fish I have I need to have some wood in the tank. Problem is this is a huge tank and everything I have is far too small. I could buy something sized for this tank and spend $70 or more, but I would hate to spend more on a peace of wood than I did the tank itself. That leaves me with finding some in the wilderness (In Arizona.... right), or pick from the stuff in the back yard. I my yard I have huge eucalyptus logs that I can cut to fit whatever I want. They have been out in the AZ sun for 10+ years. I read conflicting arguments on weather or not its safe. Hear from a lot of people that if its really dried out there shouldn't be anything harmful left. I also have a bunch of pecan branches that where cut off a few years ago now. I don't like the branch look in tanks but I know its aquarium safe. I would be more inclined to use it if I knew how to easily strip the bark.

So anyone know where to find some driftwood in Az, or should I go with one the eucalyptus or pecan?

Tank is 60" x 18" x 26"


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

In general, you don't want any wood that has bark on it. Some woods are softer than others, and all woods will eventually rot away in an aquarium. Some take 2 years others 20+.

I'm no expert on wood types, but I picked up a bunch of good pieces from a local lake. The water level was below typical levels (drought and whatnot) and I found some really nice pieces that looked like they had previously submerged. I took a sawzall and cut off pieces that would fit in my tank. All the wood I got was very hard to the touch and had no bark. I've had them in my tank for about 6 months now and they are doing great.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

I know pecan is a hard wood, idk about eucalyptus. Also for all I know the bark on the pecan has all fallen off. I haven't paid attention to them is so long, and like I said its all been out there several years.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I do a lot of wood and step one for me is getting dry wood. Totally dry so that the bark has been shed a long time ago. One way to judge how dry wood is by the weight. It will be lots lighter than green wood of the same size. If the bark is gone and it is light, try cutting an end of the larger section off to get a look inside. Wood dries from out to inner parts so if the color is pretty much uniform all the way through, it is probably dry. There will be some color around knots and such that don't matter. Once dry, the species of wood is not important.

For examples of totally dry wood, take a look around this link at some that I have collected and used or sold. 
http://s990.photobucket.com/user/Pfunmo/library/fish/wood?sort=3&page=1

Take a look at the ones which I've cut open for the uniform color idea.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Once dry, the species of wood is not important.


Thank you so much, thats what I am looking for! I am confident the eucalyptus is dry after sitting in the yard for more than a decade, but they will be cut. I was just really worried it would lech toxins, and I can't have that when 90% of my fish are going in it right away.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

The manzanita sold online for fish tanks can come from Arizona and was never in water! Don't worry that wood was actually found in water or not. In California one needs a permit to collect downed wood, you might find out whether you must in Arizona and if not plan a collecting trip to a location where it grows in your state! Or closer to you cholla is a favorite among shrimp keepers here. You might see if that looks okay to you and investigate the condition the skeletal parts need to be in to last underwater. 

I doubt the cut eucalyptus would work. Cut it and smell. If you can smell anything then don't use it. Not many woods have oils as toxic as eucalyptus.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote: I doubt the cut eucalyptus would work. Cut it and smell. If you can smell anything then don't use it. Not many woods have oils as toxic as eucalyptus. 
__________________
I've not used this wood and really can't say but much the same is said of cedar which is a wood I use frequently. Cedar is famous for keeping the oils and moisture so it is used for things like decks and fences because it does dry slowly. 
But I find it totally safe IF I get it when it is totally dry. When fully dry the oils and moisture are gone and only the cellulose, etc. are left. Some smell does still stay but much reduced. 
There is no real way to say for sure when speaking of natural items but I would not reject the wood due to type until I really looked it over. If suspect, I might shy away but if it is a really nicer piece than others I might find, I might try it. 

Can I ask about the permits for downed wood? It that a blanket state wide item or just on the public lands? Around the places I've lived it is common for wood collecting to be restricted on park and reserve land but totally okay on other common places. Hike and bike trails, flood basins and such are rarely restricted as they are not meant to be natural wildlife areas.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Rich def knows his driftwood inside and out! He helped me with mine =)


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

In California most open public land is national forest and one needs a permit here, not much BLM around so far as I know. Collecting on private land is a bad idea without permission and even my local park posts no removing wood although why they would care if I picked up a dead branch I don't know. Maybe it is okay to pick up some wood on state beaches but mostly that is nasty giant reed. I think you are allowed to pick up down wood inside a campground like there is going to be anything there! Just check your local places for information. Be awful if it was not permitted and that perfect piece of wood was confiscated and you got a fine on top of that!

Such as http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=21301

"4306. Plants and Driftwood.
No person shall willfully or negligently pick, dig up, cut, mutilate, destroy, injure, disturb, move, molest, burn, or carry away any tree or plant or portion thereof, including but not limited to leaf mold, flowers, foliage, berries, fruit, grass, turf, humas, shrubs, cones, and dead wood, except in specific units when authorization by the District Superintendent or Deputy Director of Off-Highway Motor Vehicles to take berries, or gather mushrooms, or gather pine cones, or collect driftwood is posted at the headquarters of the unit to which the authorization applies. "


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

Well went out and looked at the wood I have kicking around. The pecan branches still have some bark on them and when I remove it I can see they obviously still have moister. Most of the eucalyptus is at the side of the house and difficult to get to atm. However there where a couple in the yard where I could get them. Picked up the largest with one hand, its about 3ft long and about 6" in diameter. I tossed it on my bathroom scale and its 45.5lbs. I would say its dry. I had a crazy idea today and really hope I can use the logs.:icon_twis

@Kathyy, my roommate has the same name lol. I unfortunately don't like the look of cholla, and all my trips to find any sorta hardscape in the past has been a big waist of time. I have tried the local lakes for DW and even tried to get river rocks at the salt river, that should have been a no brainier but alas empty handed. I did come out of Four Peaks road with 2 buckets of dark rocks and 2 peaces of wood. but when I got home I noticed the paint and sulfur burns on the rocks, and the one peace of wood I could use started rotting and turning black in 2 months.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Alternating wet and dry will age the wood faster. 
I have used that method to prep wood when I am not in a hurry, letting the sun and rain do the job. To make it go faster you can soak the wood in a bucket or whatever until it sinks, then dry it in the sun, then soak... 

I have used wood with bark, and the bark by itself and this is not a problem. 
I have used Quercus douglasii bark (the Panagues really went to town on it! Shaving a 3" thick slab into a 1/4" sheet) and a root of Albizia julibrissin with bark on it.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

I used some pecan branches with bark when I first started a few years ago now (with a 20H that is now the glass top of my 40B). So I know the bark is not harmful, but its really ugly and doesn't look right underwater.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

It is not the bark that I object to other than being messy when it does come off. I use the bark as more of an indicator of how dry the wood may be. Bark means moisture and that means tannins to me, so I just look for wood without bark. Like shopping for fish? I don't take the first one if it has frayed fins. Just much easier for me to find the stuff that I don't need to fight so much. 
In much of California and other places, where the most people live is going to be the hardest place to find the wood we want. But then we need to give it some thought to find areas which are not parks, reserves, and other closely protected areas.

Private property when the owner is approached correctly. Talk to the people you work with and let them know what you need. Lots of people have land that they may someday build on or a cabin up in the hills. You never know? 

Recycle centers where people take their brush? Tree trimmers often stack the brush for long periods. 
Along the backroads after a good blow that brings down the dead stuff? 
Even Craigslist can yield some stuff ! 
This is a local ad that I once spotted.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

Yeah I saw a awesome add on Craigslist for free wood just a few miles away. In the pitcher there was a stack of fresh cut stuff but also what looked like 2 dry stumps that looked like the perfect size. Get there and all the fresh cut was gone and all that was left was what I wanted. However it was really all one big stump that probably wouldn't fit in my 4runner, so it for sure wouldn't fit the tank. Then I asked you guys about the stuff I have on hand. :hihi: I keep looking but think the eucalyptus will be the easiest. Already started to soak some.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

TankFreak420 said:


> So I just scored a 120g for $40 the other day. There is a lot I need to do with this tank before I can set it up but the only thing I'm stuck on is scapeing it. Based on the fish I have I need to have some wood in the tank. Problem is this is a huge tank and everything I have is far too small. I could buy something sized for this tank and spend $70 or more, but I would hate to spend more on a peace of wood than I did the tank itself. That leaves me with finding some in the wilderness (In Arizona.... right), or pick from the stuff in the back yard. I my yard I have huge eucalyptus logs that I can cut to fit whatever I want. They have been out in the AZ sun for 10+ years. I read conflicting arguments on weather or not its safe. Hear from a lot of people that if its really dried out there shouldn't be anything harmful left. I also have a bunch of pecan branches that where cut off a few years ago now. I don't like the branch look in tanks but I know its aquarium safe. I would be more inclined to use it if I knew how to easily strip the bark.
> 
> So anyone know where to find some driftwood in Az, or should I go with one the eucalyptus or pecan?
> 
> Tank is 60" x 18" x 26"


If you're in AZ, then drive out to the middle of nowhere and get some Manzanita. For free. The state is loaded with it. I'm from AZ, and have seen it everywhere. I would look for dead pieces, bring them home, and soak it for a while. It may get some white bacteria on it when you first put it in the tank, but as the sugars in the wood diminish, so will the bacteria. You might contact your AG/tourist division/dept and ask them where you could go VIEW manzanita. ;-0) Do some research so you know what it looks like in the wild.

Bump:


PlantedRich said:


> Quote: I doubt the cut eucalyptus would work. Cut it and smell. If you can smell anything then don't use it. Not many woods have oils as toxic as eucalyptus.
> __________________
> I've not used this wood and really can't say but much the same is said of cedar which is a wood I use frequently. Cedar is famous for keeping the oils and moisture so it is used for things like decks and fences because it does dry slowly.
> But I find it totally safe IF I get it when it is totally dry. When fully dry the oils and moisture are gone and only the cellulose, etc. are left. Some smell does still stay but much reduced.
> ...



Exactly. Eucalyptus is toxic to some fish. Scaleless fish for sure.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

Diana said:


> Alternating wet and dry will age the wood faster.
> I have used that method to prep wood when I am not in a hurry, letting the sun and rain do the job. To make it go faster you can soak the wood in a bucket or whatever until it sinks, then dry it in the sun, then soak....


Thank you for that bit of info. My roommate suggested we use her rosebush that died a few years ago. Been soaking it in my 32g brute trashcan, it takes up the entire trashcan. My roommate is happy that her rosebush gets a new life, I'm happy that the bark is falling off in only the 2nd soak. And the bare wood looks stunning IMO.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

There is a general rule in plants like trees or rose bushes. The faster they grow , the less of the tough stuff like cellulose is involved. Things like grape vines or rose bushes, tend to grow fast but break down equally fast when compared to actual wood from trees. But then how much problem that may be to each depends on how long you may be looking at keeping the same tank and decor. Several years may be plenty for lots of us.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

Thats what I am thinking, figure it wont last forever, but it will last long enough to get something to replace it with.


----------

